

Tech/Fashion start up in current YC S12 batch looking for lead web developer - jontang

Looking for a lead web developer to help take our platform and beta site to the next level.  We are generating revenue with our current beta and have grand visions to take ourselves to infinity and beyond!<p>Looking for self-motivated, good communicator, with special eye for detail.<p>Following experience would be great:<p>Flash, PHP, MySQL, Linux ,HTML, CSS, JS, AJAX<p>Email: jtang@vastrm.com<p>Located in Burlingame CA.
======
longlho
Not sure Flash requirement is appealing...

